# DT hatchling--how to prevent hibernation?



## gwen123 (Sep 13, 2012)

I am new to tortoise hatchling care. I have a baby desert tortoise and my vet advised me not to hibernate the first 2-3 years. He is about the size of a silver dollar, and for now he is in a 30gal terrarium w/ UV & heat lamp. The power goes out for 12hrs at night and I notice he is taking a little longer to come out of his little rock cave every morning. I live in Ventura california, which has a mild climate. I was told I could leave on an under-terrarium heater through the night, but am scared of overheating him. I have thought of leaving a space heater on for him to keep the temp in the low 70s overnight, but that's pretty impractical for me. Does anyone have any advice on this matter?


----------



## dmmj (Sep 13, 2012)

Simple, keep it warm and increase it's light cycle.


----------



## BaywoodKids (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi Gwen123, I have a baby DT hatchling as well, and am also new to tortoise husbandry. We live a few hours north of you, in San Luis Obispo County. Though it's not getting cold yet, I noticed the temps dipping into the upper 60's in Liam's enclosure at night when we first brought him home, so I got a black "night light" heat bulb and put it (and his daytime heat bulb) on a thermostat. At first I thought the thermostat would be complicated, but I got one at Petsmart and it was incredibly easy to set up. How old is your little one? Are you soaking him/her? Can we see a pic?


----------



## ascott (Sep 13, 2012)

Where did he come from at that small size? The reason I ask is that if he was wild then you will have a bit more of a challenge to keep him hopping through the entire winter...sometimes if you want to provide a false brumation you can do that for a couple of weeks then have him emerge and then if he begins to slow down you can do this on and off through out the winter.....

If he does not slow down then I would suggest you replicate spring/summer conditions all winter...this MAY help  remember, brumation has been deeply rooted into this species life cycle over a few years D) so trying to alter that part of him will be a constant dance...just remember to be sure to soak and try to encourage him to bask and eat and exercise if you are going to overwinter him....


----------



## gwen123 (Sep 14, 2012)

My tortoise "Iggy" came from a family friend. She has two torts (who she thought were both males). The male is about 60 yrs old and the female is 12. She separated them over 1 yr ago due to aggressive behavior. The female laid eggs somewhere in the backyard and 3 hatchlings popped up. Iggy was the biggest, and she found him cruising down her driveway after escaping. The other 2 were found in the yard. They live in Ridgecrest, CA and if anyone is interested in a hatchling she still has 2. 

I have signed up for membership in my local tortoise/turtle club chapter and am waiting to hear about meeting times. I am trying to learn everything I can. So far he seems really healthy. Hard shell, bright eyes, and he's pretty active and a good eater. I take him outside everyday for some sun and exercise.


I am nervous about the soaks. I give him fresh water everyday (just a little in a coffee can lid and he goes in it sometimes (and usually poops in there). As for "soaking" him, how should I do this and how frequently? My vet didn't really emphasize that as much. I got him labor day weekend. 

I will look for the night time heat bulb. I am too scared for the "under-tank" heater. I would love to put some pictures of him up but am not too tech savvy. Is this easy to do?


Thanks, Gwen


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi Gwen:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

To keep a hatchling up over the winter, or any tortoise, for that matter, you have to do what David (dmmj) said. You make sure the lights are kept on for the length of summertime days, and you don't allow the night time temps to drop below 70F or so. If the baby doesn't come out on his own in the a.m. then you can reach in and get him. I also use black light bulbs for night heat. Its getting hard to find them because so many manufacturers are switching to the compact fluorescent bulbs, and they don't give off any heat. I've had to search online for mine lately, as I can't find them locally.

For forced soaks, you get a very small tub or large bowl that the tortoise can't climb out of, and you put in enough warm water so it comes up to the middle of the baby's sides. Where the top meets the bottom. This is called the bridge. Just leave him in there for about 15 minutes. He may not like it at first, but they quickly learn that its not going to hurt them. Even if he doesn't drink, they do absorb a bit of liquid through the think skin under the throat and around the cloaca.

Glad to have you here with us. There's plenty of good reading on the forum, and you'll make lots of friends here who share your new passion.

Its always good to join turtle and tortoise clubs also. Glad to see you have joined your local chapter.


----------



## BaywoodKids (Sep 14, 2012)

Glad you joined the forum Gwen! It sounds like your Iggy is very healthy a

and thriving. As I mentioned I'm new to this too, but it sounds like you're doing a great job! Check out the humid hide ideas people have written about, I made one out of a tupperware for my little guy and he loves it!


----------



## gwen123 (Sep 14, 2012)

Here are some pics


----------



## BaywoodKids (Sep 16, 2012)

He's such a cutie!! Thanks for sharing. Is that a picture of the mother, too?


----------



## gwen123 (Sep 16, 2012)

BaywoodKids said:


> He's such a cutie!! Thanks for sharing. Is that a picture of the mother, too?




The adult is his father and Iggy is the one in the middle. The mother was hiding out in her burrow that day.

I have been soaking Iggy and he seems to actually enjoy it! How often should I be doing this? I have done it daily over the last few days.


----------



## BaywoodKids (Sep 17, 2012)

Iggy's dad is one handsome tortoise-man! Yes, I've been soaking Liam daily as well, just before I feed him dinner. Lately he's been napping in his bath.


----------

